# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Majakovski U Vetvra Nga Dashuria

## Xhuxhumaku

_E Diele, 01 Maj 2005_


*MAJAKOVSKI U VETVRA NGA DASHURIA*  
Sutki Mallohoxhiq

Agimi poetik i Revolucionit te Tetorit - Vladimir Vladimirovic Majakovski, duke e perqeshur Eseninin e vdekur ka thene: "Shumoni prodhimin e ngjyres (mereqepit), qe poetet te mos bejne vetevrasje". 

Me kete ai beri nje vetbindje, qe u vertetua pese vite me pas. Sikur ne daten 14 prill te vitit 1930, ne ora 10 e 15 minuta, Veronika Pollonska te mos shpejtonte ne ushtrime, Majakovski ndoshta do te ishte gjalle. Shkaku qe e caktoi vdekjen e poetit, sic supozohet, ishte njera nder te dashurat e tij. 

Jeten e poetit e pasqyrojne dokumente te shumta. Ne mesin e tyre jane letrat dhe telegramet e pranuara nga femrat qe i ka dashuruar. Ketu bejne pjese edhe disa poezi te tij, te shkruara kah fundi i jetes. Te gjitha keto japin nje pasqyre qe e ndricojne veprimtarine e poetit. 

Majakovski ishte njeri qe lendohej lehte. As vete shtepia ku lindi, ne fshatin Bagdadit te Gjeorgjise, nuk ia dhuroi dashurine. Babai i vdes heret. Jeten nuk e kaloi prane nenes dhe motrave. Te femra gjeti te vetmin burim te dashurise dhe te ngrohtesise. Ne Moske arriti ne vitin 1915. Ketu u njoh me Lila Brik-un, me te cilen jetoi deri ne vdekje. Me te kaloi plot 15 vite. Ishte nje femer shume e bukur. Majakovski ishte bashkeshorti i dyte i saj. Para se te martohej me te, ajo ishte martuar me Osip Maksimoviq Brikun. 

Ne autobiografine e tij "Une personalisht", ne kapitullin "Dita me e gezuar" shkruan: Korrik i vitit 1915. Dita kur e njoha L.J. (Ljila Jurjevna Brik - S.M.) dhe O.M. Brik (Osip Maksimoviq Brik - S.M.). Kjo dite e gezuar e poetit do te behet burim i te gjitha gezimeve dhe i vuajtjeve deri ne fund te jetes. Majakovski nuk ka mundur te jetoje pa Lila Brikun. Ajo e shoqeronte ate gjate udhetimeve te shumta neper Rusi. Nga data 28 dhjetor 1922 deri me 28 shkurt 1923 poeti ishte i burgosur ne shtepi, duke deshiruar keshtu qe kurre me te mos largohej nga e dashura e tij. Sa e ka dashuruar Majakovski Lilen Brik ilustrojne vargjet nga letra qe ia dergoi asaj: - Pa ty nuk ka me jete. Jam ne kafene dhe perlotem. Kamarieret qe me sherbejne, me perqeshin. Eshte tmerr te mendosh se tere jeta ime do te kaloje keshtu

Kete leter poeti e dergoi nga anija "Spanja", kur ishte duke udhetuar per ne SHBA. Ne nje leter nga Parisi, ai i shkruante te dashures se i ka blere nje kapele dhe nje parfum. Ne nje leter tjeter e pyet per madhesine e kemishes per Osipin ("Me duket 39", thote). Letrat e Majakovskit derguar Lila Brik shume veshtire perkthehen, sepse jane plot deminutiva, qe veshtire se perkthehen nga rusishtja.

*Ne jete jam shoqeruar

me nje milion dashuri te medha, te pastra

me nje milion dashuri te vogla. 

Hajt, Maria!

Maria!

Frikesohem qe mos ta harroj emrin tend,

sic frikesohet poeti qe mos te harroje

ndonje fjale te lindur

ne veshtiresite e nates 

qe krahasohet me perendi. 

Trupin tend 

Do ta ruaj dhe do ta dua

Sic e ruan ushtari i sakatosur

Pa fuqi,

I lodhur

I askujt 

Kemben qe i ka shpetuar.*   
Kur ne pyetje eshte dashuria, poeti angazhohet teresisht, por, ai si shperblim gjithashtu kerkon dashuri, dashurine e thelle, te sinqerte dhe te zjarrte. Majakovski ishte poet me xhelozi te madhe. 

Nje kohe te dashuren e ka dashuruar se bashku me shokun e tij, me Osip Brikun, qe ia bleu kemishen per dhurate. Mbi xhelozine e tij vete poeti do te flase edhe ne "Leter derguar Tatjanes Jakovleva". Njeriu i cili dashuron shume, kerkon njekohesisht qe te jete i dashuruar. Ne letren e fundit te tij, derguar te dashures thote: "Lila, me dashuro!". Poeti e ka shlyer jeten e tij, hoqi dore edhe nga dashuria. I mbeti vetem ajo dashuri tjeter, ajo qe te jete i dashuruar, por si i vdekur. Do te thote, ate tani nuk e intereson dashuria qe i duhet shprehur dikujt, madje edhe vete atij, por dashuria si dukuri ne realitet. 

Qe ne jeten e poetit femrat ishin strumbullar, qarte shihet edhe ne "Letren e fundit", ku ne mes te tjerash thote: "Shoqe e dashur, anetare te familjes sime jane Lila Brik, nena, motra dhe Veronika Pollonska". Ne te njejten leter ne forme te vjershes qarte thekson se dashuria, te themi me mire mosdashuria, e ka shtyre poetin ne vdekje:

*Anija e dashurise

U perplas per shkembin e jetes.

Llogaria tani eshte e qarte 

Regjistri i hidherimeve, 

Zemerimeve dhe i ofendimeve 

Nuk eshte i nevojshem.*

Sic dihet, para vdekjes tragjike poeti ishte shume i lodhur, i ftohur, i vetmuar dhe i sulmuar nga kritika letrare. 

Lila Brik ishte ne Londer, ndersa Tatjana Jakovleva ne Paris. 

Naten e fundit poeti e ftoi shokun Asejev, por ai nuk ndodhi ne shtepi. Gjithashtu e ftoi edhe piktoren Valentina Kodashevic, se ciles iu ankua: "Te gjithe po me pergjigjen me jo. Cdokund degjoj jo." Jo, Majakovskit i tha edhe Veronika Pollanska, duke shpejtuar ne ushtrime per ne teater. Pasi nuk gjeti mbeshtetje ne dashuri tek femrat, poeti vdekjes i tha: Po! E goditi veten me revolver, qe para 12 vitesh i sherbeu si rekvizit gjate xhirimit te nje filmi.

Marre nga "Koha javore", sipas "koha jone"

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Nga dashuria apo nga marria (cmenduria)? Apo dashuria per revolucionin deshe te thuash? 
Duhet ta kete zene qymyri kete te gjorin qe e ka shkruar.

----------


## nitROSHI

Ne fakt majakvski u vetevra nga dashuria, por nga dashuria per veten ama.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

...tamam  :buzeqeshje:

----------

